# Handsome Noah



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Chicken Licken




Sleepy


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Aw Noah :loveeyes: what a precious little Kakariki. Beautiful lutino. I see why you call him a little chicken!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Julie


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh he is so cute, he looks like he has a little red bandanna on


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> Oh he is so cute, he looks like he has a little red bandanna on


Like Zorro!  I would have entered him into the BOTM comp as Antonio Banderas but I think it's only for Budgies


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh, Noah is just Gorgeous!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Susan


----------



## deriksen (Dec 5, 2014)

What a beautiful bird!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Deriksen


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, your Noah is as cute as can be! I absolutely love that first picture of him, he is such a funny character!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Ana, yes he's a character alright - like a cartoon


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

So cute! I love his coloring!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Bethany


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

He's so cute!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Niamh,

Noah is a very beautiful fellow!
I don't believe I've ever seen a Kakariki available in my area in the U.S.
Noah looks like a special little character and I'm sure you adore him! Chicken Lickin is a sweet pet name for him. 

Thanks for sharing his pictures with us. :hug:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Noah is precious, he's so adorable and clearly quite a character! I absolutely love his expression in the first picture  

Thank you for the pictures, he truly is a handsome boy!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

nuxi said:


> He's so cute!


Thanks Gaby 



FaeryBee said:


> *Niamh,
> 
> Noah is a very beautiful fellow!
> I don't believe I've ever seen a Kakariki available in my area in the U.S.
> ...


Yes he certainly brightens up my day always full of energy 



StarlingWings said:


> Noah is precious, he's so adorable and clearly quite a character! I absolutely love his expression in the first picture
> 
> Thank you for the pictures, he truly is a handsome boy!


He's always up to mischief and curious about EVERYTHING


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Noah is indeed a beautiful and unique birdie. He looks like a canary with parrot beak and red war paint. 

It's hard to get a size reference of him from the photos, so how much does he weigh?


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Noah is indeed a beautiful and unique birdie. He looks like a canary with parrot beak with red war paint.
> 
> It's hard to get a size reference of him from the photos, so how much does he weigh?


He is the bird version of Zorro  Noah weighs a healthy 68g


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Awww Noah is soooo beautiful.....


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Lyn  he can't sit still for 2 seconds as you've witnessed lol 😊


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Noah and his radio





Noah Selfie


----------

